# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Beginner - in need of advice

## Brewer123456

Hi all, 

I had a red eyed tree frog many years ago as a pet, which lived happily but unfortunately died while I was on holiday due to reasons out of my control. 

I am now looking to get a couple new ones but wasn't sure whether it was the right time as I am off to university in September, and I am worried about whether it would be okay to leave them alone for a few days if I ever wanted to come back home (for example)

I am not worried about whether I am allowed them in my accomodation ( they wouldn't be hard to hide) I am more worried about how they would react to being transported from Uni to home every holiday (Christmas and Easter). Obviously I will have 2 setups running, one at uni and one at home to provide the right care for them, but I'm not sure how they will cope

This will be the deciding factor as to whether I get them now, or wait till I finish Uni in 3 years

----------


## Dan

In all likelihood you should wait. The stress of frequent moves between habitats would be a lot of pressure on them. Well fed adults will do ok for a few days on their own but that’s assuming they have constant temperature and humidity. Red eyes don’t tolerate much in the way of environmental fluctuation. Plus if you leave them in your dorm and the heat goes off it won’t end well for them.

----------

